

Cloud Server Benchmarking Part 4: Memory IO - jread
http://blog.cloudharmony.com/2010/06/cloud-server-benchmarking-part-4-memory.html

======
moe
A for effort, D for presentation.

C'mon guys, you have the bar charts already. Would it be too much asked to
combine them into one so we can compare them without scrolling four screens up
and down?

~~~
jread
I had some issues with google charts trying to show all the results in one.
All of the charts use the same scale, but does require some inconvenient
scrolling.

